# My beautiful Pearl



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Gorgeous horse, she looked like such a pretty sturdy mount. I'm sure you'll miss her greatly!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Gorgeous horse, and so sorry for your loss. I'm sure she will be in your heart forever


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a horse! she was simply stunning! you have been truly blessed.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

She sure was a Pearl.
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You both were so lucky to have found each other So sorry for your loss, she sure was a looker!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I think Pearl had a long good life. I don't know how it gets much better for a horse, or horse owner for that matter. She gave you many fond memories. Still, I know it hurts. Sorry....

How old was Pearl when you got her?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh no, Im so sorry about your loss! I really enjoyed hearing about your stories about her and absolutely loved your photos of her. I had no idea she was that old, she didnt look like it at all. 

I hope you can find peace and find another high caliber 4 legged friend.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She was beautiful, i'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

all I can say about this INCREDIBLE mare is wow! wow, wow, WOW! She seems like she was a very talented and well loved horse. Now she's up in heaven handing out candy canes to angels. RIP Pearl.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.

I am wondering, how long did you own her and how old was she when you got her?

You have been truly blessed and I am very sorry for your loss.


----------

